# What happened to the forums?



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2016)

What happened to the forums and when will the next announcement be plus what do u guys do for Christmas...


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 6, 2016)

Good to know it wasn't just me...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2016)

It seemed that the forums went down somehow. And it seemed everyone had the same problem as me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2016)

The next announcement will be announced when we feel we have enough for an announcement.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> The next announcement will be announced when we feel we have enough for an announcement.



And the downtime...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2016)

Shattered said:


> And the downtime...


I was asleep during it and I've got no info for it, I'll let one of the admins speak to you guys about that. What was the error page?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> I was asleep during it and I've got no info for it, I'll let one of the admins speak to you guys about that. What was the error page?



I never got one, it just took 20 yrs to load. Apple said it was from the FBI but that's a little farfetched till I hear it from staff.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 6, 2016)

The staff all have illegal downloads of every Shrek film on their computers, hence why the FBI are after them.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> I was asleep during it and I've got no info for it, I'll let one of the admins speak to you guys about that. What was the error page?



Like Shattered said, the site just wouldn't load. You guys really need to look into what happened. The site was down for a whole entire hour and I was coming down with TBT withdrawal symptoms. Like I was seconds away from committing suicide before the site came back on.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Like Shattered said, the site just wouldn't load. You guys really need to look into what happened. The site was down for a whole entire hour and I was coming down with TBT withdrawal symptoms. Like I was seconds away from committing suicide before the site came back on.



Finally, someone who shares the same medical problems as me...


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2016)

You guys got nothing? I got an Error 500 page or something


----------



## Antonio (Dec 7, 2016)

gyro said:


> You guys got nothing? I got an Error 500 page or something



No error for me.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

hopefully it doesnt happen again, my life isnt interesting enough to go on without tbt


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah I got no error page it just didn't load.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 7, 2016)

wait, did this all coincide with Jeremy's avatar and signature being changed to a PSA about moldy bread?

hmmm... i'm thinking the IRS has seized this forum, for unpaid taxes on all the Nintendo art renders.  that would also explain why there haven't been any pokeball, Franklin, or Christmas collectibles as well...  don't worry, now that the government owns this site i'm sure things will run smoothly...  i heard President Trump has plans to build a terrific firewall...


----------



## Antonio (Dec 7, 2016)

CONSPIRACY THEROY TIME, what do u think happened?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 13, 2016)

It went down again...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2016)

It happened again. Are you hiding something?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 13, 2016)

mm I got the error too. after refreshing a bit I got a "testing" page ?_?


----------



## Corrie (Dec 13, 2016)

The site is being SO slow for me but it's still working.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2016)

There was a minor issue with the server, but it's (supposedly) been fixed.  We're currently looking into the sluggishness, so bear with us for a bit and things should be back to normal shortly.


----------



## tae (Dec 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Like Shattered said, the site just wouldn't load. You guys really need to look into what happened. The site was down for a whole entire hour and I was coming down with TBT withdrawal symptoms. Like I was seconds away from committing suicide before the site came back on.



why would you even joke about this ****.


----------



## Dogemon (Dec 13, 2016)

eun said:


> why would you even joke about this ****.



As eun said, that is seriously not a joke you should really be making. Some members here are actually depressed and can get feelings like that and you making light of issues they deal with is not so cool.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2016)

I really hope this site doesn't refuse to connect. Like that Pokemon Uranium forum site.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> There was a minor issue with the server, but it's (supposedly) been fixed.  We're currently looking into the sluggishness, so bear with us for a bit and things should be back to normal shortly.



Well that's just completely unacceptable


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay, so I wasn't the only one that day.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> There was a minor issue with the server, but it's (supposedly) been fixed.  We're currently looking into the sluggishness, so bear with us for a bit and things should be back to normal shortly.



Does that explain the first time as well....



eun said:


> why would you even joke about this ****.



Why not? The site goes on and off isn't really a serious matter, like it's not death so making a joking about it shouldn't be that big of problem. Even I suffer from depression and a few other mental illnesses and I wasn't really offended by that statement, I thought it was a funny way to describe not being able to access the forums during the time it was offline. If u can't take a simple joke, or look into too much of the joke, they I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 13, 2016)

eun said:


> why would you even joke about this ****.





Dogemon said:


> As eun said, that is seriously not a joke you should really be making. Some members here are actually depressed and can get feelings like that and you making light of issues they deal with is not so cool.



I understand that people have their problems in life, but that doesn't mean the rest of the world should slow down and be extremely careful to avoid references that bother people. I wasn't even joking about anyone specific, so I get it if you don't like the joke, but I'm not going to apologize for it.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I understand that people have their problems in life, but that doesn't mean the rest of the world should slow down and be extremely careful to avoid references that bother people. I wasn't even joking about anyone specific, so I get it if you don't like the joke, but I'm not going to apologize for it.



Preach my brother


----------



## Dogemon (Dec 17, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Does that explain the first time as well....
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? The site goes on and off isn't really a serious matter, like it's not death so making a joking about it shouldn't be that big of problem. Even I suffer from depression and a few other mental illnesses and I wasn't really offended by that statement, I thought it was a funny way to describe not being able to access the forums during the time it was offline. If u can't take a simple joke, or look into too much of the joke, they I feel sorry for you.



Your experiences are not everyone else's. Just because *you* find the joke acceptable also does not mean the rest of people do. That is like one person saying something is not racist so it therefore has to be true because their one opinion must be everyone's.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 17, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Your experiences are not everyone else's. Just because *you* find the joke acceptable also does not mean the rest of people do. That is like one person saying something is not racist so it therefore has to be true because their one opinion must be everyone's.



Did it literally take you 4 days to come up with that? Like my dear bud red cat said:



Red Cat said:


> I understand that people have their problems in life, but that doesn't mean the rest of the world should slow down and be extremely careful to avoid references that bother people. I wasn't even joking about anyone specific, so I get it if you don't like the joke, but I'm not going to apologize for it.



Plus the difference with the example you provide and the one above is that racism is towards a certain race while the joke red cat provided isn't towards no one at all. I, don't see how it's disrespectful unless you directly insult the person with the syndrome, but saying you have a withdraw syndrome form a certain thing shouldn't even be consider an offensive in my own opinion. More importantly, why quote me but not red cat?


----------



## Dogemon (Dec 17, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Did it literally take you 4 days to come up with that? Like my dear bud red cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the difference with the example you provide and the one above is that racism is towards a certain race while the joke red cat provided isn't towards no one at all. I, don't see how it's disrespectful unless you directly insult the person with the syndrome, but saying you have a withdraw syndrome form a certain thing shouldn't even be consider an offensive in my own opinion. More importantly, why quote me but not red cat?



Actually, it is called having a life, friend. Sorry not all of us have time to stalk threads 24/7. In the future, both of you should realize when jokes are in clear bad taste. As I said, it clearly offended some so your 'opinion' that it shouldn't doesn't really matter and that is all I am going to say on the issue.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 17, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Actually, it is called having a life, friend. Sorry not all of us have time to stalk threads 24/7. In the future, both of you should realize when jokes are in clear bad taste. As I said, it clearly offended some so your 'opinion' that it shouldn't doesn't really matter and that is all I am going to say on the issue.


It's cool knowing that my opinion doesn't matter. Anyways, have fun with that!


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

eun said:


> why would you even joke about this ****.





Dogemon said:


> Actually, it is called having a life, friend. Sorry not all of us have time to stalk threads 24/7. In the future, both of you should realize when jokes are in clear bad taste. As I said, it clearly offended some so your 'opinion' that it shouldn't doesn't really matter and that is all I am going to say on the issue.



Here's my input as a person who attempted suicide multiple times before

I don't care that they joked about suicide like I thought it was funny and I joke about killing myself all the time until I actually try?

Anyway you're making me personally feel uncomfortable by being 'triggered' by them joking about suicide and your bringing it up makes me feel so uncomfortable like I feel like if someone who was currently suicidal might just feel depressed because of you but I understand your trying to help? (at least i think you are?)

I understand that maybe them joking about suicide could make you feel suicidal but

I feel like if you can't handle a joke about that maybe you shouldn't be on the internet until you feel emotionally strong enough like me?
Anyway sorry I butted in just thought someone deserved my input

Also this isn't even about the topic the op posted 

and yes my tbt kept erroring for me last night too :/


----------



## epoch (Dec 17, 2016)

ramen.jpg said:


> Here's my input as a person who attempted suicide multiple times before
> 
> I don't care that they joked about suicide like I thought it was funny and I joke about killing myself all the time until I actually try?
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^this^^^^^^

also i just saw resetti blocking me from the site so i hope it's fixed now ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Your experiences are not everyone else's. Just because *you* find the joke acceptable also does not mean the rest of people do.



But...I mean...this could be put the other way round too...like...
Just because there's a few people who find the joke _un_acceptable, doesn't mean the rest of people do...? am I making sense


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

man i love when people defend suicide jokes. it's great to know people think it's funny when people try to ****ing kill themselves. ?


don't tell me i need to be " emotionally strong like you", lottie, god damn you're still just as cringy and gross as before.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 18, 2016)

eun said:


> man i love when people defend suicide jokes. it's great to know people think it's funny when people try to ****ing kill themselves. ?
> 
> 
> don't tell me i need to be " emotionally strong like you", lottie, god damn you're still just as cringy and gross as before.



Where did suicide come from? The joke was about alcohol withdrawal not suicide.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2016)

And we're done here.


----------

